

Why We Can't Stop Playing - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703945904575644940111605862.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_LeadStoryNA

======
anigbrowl
Am I the only person who does not enjoy mobile gaming? I like a few rounds of
some game occasionally but would really rather just read.

